# My New Zaino and some stuff



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello All Members ,

As You know guys I'm Carnuba Man  , but this time i want try something new. recently I tried Z8 , and Z8 push me to try more zaino products . I ordered Z6,Z2,ZFX,ZAIO and surely Z8 :argie:

First of all i would thank Car care express detailing shop( Zaino distributor ) in Kingdom of Bahrain and Special thanks to Mr.Majeed..simply great service :thumb:I received my order in 24hours .

Now the pics...



















And my new wax ... and carnuba waxes everywhere !




























Thank you for watching


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mate I love your collection. ANd your house... it's like some sort of palace!!!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Mate I love your collection. ANd your house... it's like some sort of palace!!!


A sort of detailers paradise, were fellow detailers could go to admire carnauba in all its forms :lol:

Seriously though a very nice collection, looking forward to hearing about your experience with the Zaino


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi. Nice collection. Have you used the Zaino products yet? First the AIO then Z6 follwed by Z2 mixed with ZFX. Then Z6 again, and Z2 again and then Z6. Followed lastly with Z8! You will be impressed. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic collection the Zymol's being a highlight! 

Z6 is a fantastic product my friend enjoy it!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Jonboy8 said:


> Hi. Nice collection. Have you used the Zaino products yet? First the AIO then Z6 follwed by Z2 mixed with ZFX. Then Z6 again, and Z2 again and then Z6. Followed lastly with Z8! You will be impressed. Let us know how you get on.


This is my first time with Zaino , my car in good condition 80% free swirls i will strip the e-zyme wax and go directly with ZAIO by hand . I will do what you said with 3 coats of Z2+ZFX :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good Nasser! Be interested on your thoughts of zaino.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You'll love zaino.. i thought it was expensive at first but considering how little you use it's actually very cheap. i've yet to find anything better.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I love using Z6 Maxi, probably the best QD I have used.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> I love using Z6 Maxi, probably the best QD I have used.


Yes Mate , I tried Z6 on PS3  the Z6 work very well and the Z6 smell similar
Z8 Lipton Ice Peach :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You will love the looks that Zaino gives.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ross said:


> You will love the looks that Zaino gives.


On PS3 Z2+Z6 leaves super reflectivity like a Mirror ! the look take me to remember P21s Concours look but I'm not sure . I will try Zaino system tomorrow on black car .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't wait , just now i finished my test in black GMC on front wing the paint in bad condition however i applied ZAIO+Z2 not too much depth but the reflectivity of Zaino simply unbelievable . I found one problem when wiping off ZAIO and Z2 leaves little hazes but very easy to remove it by Z6 , btw there is some humidity in the weather maybe caused this problem . 
IMO only one carnuba wax can gives similar Zaino look ..I think its p21s . but i want check zaino under sun in morning .


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


wow RG55 looks so similar to Vic red 

nice one mate, but you should have gone with Z5-Pro on black vs Z2-Pro

doesnt matter, you can always buy DG 105 instead


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

domino , this is RG55 sample pot 20-25 ml . without doubt superb wax :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Mate I love your collection. ANd your house... it's like some sort of palace!!!


Thank you Mate , you gives me some feeling that i must buy Vintage and put it on the table :lol:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> domino , this is RG55 sample pot 20-25 ml . without doubt superb wax :thumb:


yeh it's a great wax Nasser, i have Vic red and am always recommending it as one of the best all round wax's :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I can't wait , just now i finished my test in black GMC on front wing the paint in bad condition however i applied ZAIO+Z2 not too much depth but the reflectivity of Zaino simply unbelievable . I found one problem when wiping off ZAIO and Z2 leaves little hazes but very easy to remove it by Z6 , btw there is some humidity in the weather maybe caused this problem .
> IMO only one carnuba wax can gives similar Zaino look ..I think its p21s . but i want check zaino under sun in morning .


I feel Dodo Juice SN wax looks similar to Zaino too but I know where your coming from with the P21's:thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I can't wait , just now i finished my test in black GMC on front wing the paint in bad condition however i applied ZAIO+Z2 not too much depth but the reflectivity of Zaino simply unbelievable . I found one problem when wiping off ZAIO and Z2 leaves little hazes but very easy to remove it by Z6 , btw there is some humidity in the weather maybe caused this problem .
> IMO only one carnuba wax can gives similar Zaino look ..I think its p21s . but i want check zaino under sun in morning .


I'm sure as i do you will love zaino but just a personal preference for black cars i would use z5 instead of z2 for me it gives a deeper gloss on black :thumb: so should give you the depth your looking for and as for the haze try applying the zaino so thinly that you're hardly using any per panel and allow maybe 40 min before buffing


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Wicked Collection there matey ;0)


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice collection of waxes.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome collection there! those Zaino products are definitely on my Christmas list lol


----------



## mmesfer (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Nasser 

you have very interesting collection

i just ordered my first Zaion products Z-TRIP kit ( Z-AIO, Z-CS and Z-8 )
do you need polisher for Zaino ? is it nessecary ? it is easy and better by hand ?

how did you order Zaino from Car Care Express in Bahrain ? do they have website ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hey Maxi,

We need an update - have you used the Z products yet! 

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

mmesfer said:


> Hi Nasser
> 
> you have very interesting collection
> 
> ...


depend your car condition , my car only need some Z-AIO to remove old wax and its clean very well:thumb: . I contacted them by phone. one page only ! http://www.carcarexpress.com/


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Hey Maxi,
> 
> We need an update - have you used the Z products yet!
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan ,

Yes , I tried all my Zaino Collection , the Z2 adds bright silvery look with lot of reflection but it looks sterile , maybe i feel that because I'm Carnuba man  however p21s wax over z2 looks great and the durability of Z2 very strong in hot weather.

Z-AIO leaves surface very clean with nice deep shine , but I must spray some Z6 in MF applicator pad or Z-AIO will dries so fast and leaves some smearing . The Z6 and Z8 looks very similar but as you know Z8 adds some protection . recently I tried Z7 :thumb: gives nice glassy sealant look and I think this shampoo will be great choice to maintenance sealant finish .


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Nasser, just what I wanted to know from a wax connoisseur! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that maxi I'm very excited to try Zaino even though I'm a wax man!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Thanks for that maxi I'm very excited to try Zaino even though I'm a wax man!


Waiting to see your part2 and what LSP you will choose ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Waiting to see your part2 and what LSP you will choose ?


Same here! 

Alan W


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice collection Maxi 

I'm a bit like you and really miss my Zymol Concours and once I've used up all my sealants I'll be buying it again.



alan_mcc said:


> You'll love zaino.. i thought it was expensive at first but considering how little you use it's actually very cheap. i've yet to find anything better.


I've just used up my Z2, Z8 and Z6 after about 5 years and it's been used on loads of cars.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Waiting to see your part2 and what LSP you will choose ?





Alan W said:


> Same here!
> 
> Alan W


Me 3! 

I've still yet to decide but i'm definitely excited to use the big Z, I don't see it as much of a cold sealant as other sealants due to the application of it, you still get that hands on application.


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

you will discover CG paste wax are awesomes


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Did you already try E-Zyme? I'm about to buy it, but not sure yet.


----------



## ghandez (Jun 2, 2009)

awesome


----------



## mmesfer (Jan 22, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> depend your car condition , my car only need some Z-AIO to remove old wax and its clean very well:thumb: . I contacted them by phone. one page only ! http://www.carcarexpress.com/


Hi Maxi
how much did they charge you shipping ?
did you use Z-CS ? 
check out my first zaino job here


----------

